

Fuel Industries / Games Looking for Smart Serverside peeps to work on games all day long - ConceptDog

I work for a company out of Ottawa, Ontario. We're a smallish shop that is really starting to pop. We've got some bigish things coming in and we could definately use some smart server side peoples in short order.<p>Check out our listings, or if you've got experience with Java/C# in a network related way, drop me your CV or ask a question: shunter@fuelindustries.com<p>http://www.fuelindustries.com/careers/
======
devicenull
HN allows recruiting posts now?

